# How does one prepare themselves for the departure??



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

My Siamese mix cat, David, was 19-12 years old the 23rd of last month. Time is taking it course and he's not the peppy little critter that he used to be. During the past few months I've noticed his overall health deminising. He's lost a lot of weight. Somedays he has a real good appitiete and there are days he doesn't eat all that much. For most of his life I feed him food purchased at the grocery store or Walmart. I know now that most of this is "junk" food. I've been trying a varitiy of the better foods, after doing a lot of research. He doesn't really care for it at all. So far the best that I can do, for foods that he will eat, is from a list of the "Better of the Bad Foods" that I found in this forum, which contains many of the "Fancy Feast" foods. (No by-products or very little of it). I've notice some weight gain in recent weeks but now he is getting thinner. In his prime he could jump up from the floor to the top of the refigerator. It's all he can do now to jump up on a chair. This I can understand, since in human years he'd be about 92 years old. 

He does not appear to be in any pain, and I'm sure that if I took him to a vet, that after a good exam and testing, I would be told that he is just getting old.

I love this critter very much and he has been a major part of my life for many years. The first time I saw him is when he was only two days old and as soon as he was old enough I brought him home. 

The time is coming that I'll have to say goodby to him and I'm at a loss on how to prepare myself for this. I've had to say goodby to other animals in the past, but the circumstances were quick and not forseen.

Thanks for reading this, if you have any thoughts, please respond.

Dutchman


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm sorry you're going through this.  You've had a good life with David, and how do you prepare for the loss of a cherished family member? My thoughts are with you through this difficult time.

And may he enjoy his Fancy Feast and whatever yummy food he can eat for the time he has remaining.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Just remember you've given David a better life and he has made your better. Pet him and spoil him every chance you get, act like every day could be his last ` then when he goes, you'll know his last days were as cherished and happy and loving as they could possibly be for the both of you. I wish you the best, and you've been lucky to have so many wonderful years with David.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I know exactly where you're coming from, Dutchman. I'm actually preparing myself for this eventuality as well. My kitty is 15 and diabetic. I don't expect to have another year with him. I notice I take a lot more pictures now and I sit down on the floor a lot more with him now. It hurts to think about and I can't talk about it without crying.

How wonderful it is, though, to let our kitties go to the bridge for no other reason than old age.

Would you share some pictures of David with us?

Here's Sabby at six weeks:









And here he is at 14 years:


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*Having a full life.*

David has had a full life, and as mentioned it's great if the only reason they are crossing the bridge is because of old age.

Annissa: Sabby is a beautiful cat. I don't have any pictures of David on a disk or cd. I had a couple of photo albums with a selection of pictures of him but since moving I haven't been able to locate them. What a bummer. The only thing I have is a fairly close "look-alike" which is on a diskette, but I don't know how to post it here as you did with Sabby.

Thanks all, for your comments.

Dutchman


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Annissa said:


> I don't expect to have another year with him. I notice I take a lot more pictures now and I sit down on the floor a lot more with him now. It hurts to think about and I can't talk about it without crying.


Now you got me crying Annissa!  Oh goodness. 

Spoil him rotten Dutchman and enjoy him all you can.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I feel your pain and understand what you are going through. One my cats had cancer and when we decided to euthanize him, we had 2 agonizing days of saying good bye. We have other cats but this one was different. We treated him like a child and he acted like one! My husand and I took turns sleeping with him, petting him, kissing him and talking to him. I also took pictures which today its still a little difficult to look at. But the strangest feeling was that although I was extremely sad there was also a feeling of peace afterwards. He was suffering so much and we even felt guilty that we even took 2 days to say good bye. He was hanging on himself fooling us by nibbling on a little food and using his litterbox but the back legs would cave in and the howling in the middle of the night was so heartbreaking. Spend the time giving you furchild so much more attention. Talk about the the time you had together. Let him know you will be fine. Tell him about the Rainbow Bridge. Oh jeez, I'm crying now cause I remember that time and feeling. I'm keeping you and your cat in my thoughts, Dutchman.


----------



## ju (Oct 5, 2004)

I am facing a similiar thing, Dutchman. I was told yesterday that my 11 month old Abyssinian wouldn't make it to his 3rd birthday, probably not his 2nd. He has a congenital heart condition. I'm afraid I can't offer much advice because the news is still sinking in, but I'm going to try not to dwell on the time left and just appreciate each day I have with him. We can take comfort in knowing that we've given our cats the best life possible.

Feel free to PM me if you ever want someone to talk to. 

Please pass on a hug for David.

Julia


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm almost crying here...

My cats are only 1 year old and they are healthy BUT I often think about What if.... I love them so much that I just can't imagine something happening to them. I guess we just have to enjoy every single day with them.....


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*David is gone now.*

As much as I tried to prepare myself for this I found it very difficult.

David passed away while at my side at home yesterday morning..

Dutchman


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Dutchman, I am so sorry about David.  
You are in my thoughts.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry Dutchman


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thinking of you at this time Dutchman. I'm so sorry to learn of David's passing.


----------

